# Nuclear Strike 4



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

ok, starting this one way early. Not entirely sure when launch will be but it'll be set for November sometime. Trust me, you won't want to miss it. Please be sure to add your name to the list to ensure instructions are sent. As always we appreciate & thank everyone for their support. :tu 

1. Sarge
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

ps: any ?s feel free to ask. this won't be as Classified as the last


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Sarge said:


> ok, starting this one way early. Not entirely sure when launch will be but it'll be set for November sometime. Trust me, you won't want to miss it. Please be sure to add your name to the list to ensure instructions are sent. As always we appreciate & thank everyone for their support. :tu
> 
> 1. Sarge
> 2.
> ...


Im a noobie, can i join?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

maxlexi said:


> Im a noobie, can i join?


come one, come all. yes, this is open to everyone. :tu


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Sarge said:


> come one, come all. yes, this is open to everyone. :tu


Sign me up sir. Just let me know how it goes?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

I would like to join this one as well.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

These are always a good time! I know I'm safe... mail isn't accepted here in November! Unfortunately, I can't send mail in November either so I will have to take a pass on this one....


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

As always I'm there


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

Im in!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. owaindav
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. owaindav
3. Big Rick
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

I will not be participating in this one. My psychotic border collie on the other hand insists that if we don't sign up she'll eat the cat, piss on the ferrets and possibly burn me to death in my sleep, so you better go ahead and add my name to the list.
1. Sarge
2. owaindav
3. Big Rick
4. Rackir
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Big Rick said:


> 1. Sarge
> 2. owaindav
> 3. Big Rick
> 4. Maxlexi
> ...


I'm in


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir 
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15. 

ok that list should be up to date. Please use the list and keep it rolling to ensure you receive marching orders once we near Launch Date. Thank You


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

well the last one was.........wait for it.......A BLAST, heeeyohhhhh

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir 
10. Sweater88
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12.
13.
14.
15.

What am I signing up for?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12.kapathy
13.
14.
15.

joe that was aweful, you now need to send double to make up for it.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12.kapathy
13.The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14.
15.

like I'm gonna miss out on all the fun


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> 1. Sarge
> 2. maxlexi
> 3. Danfish98
> 4. andrprosh
> ...


nah.....he's just in need of a good:bitchslap::spank:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
 15.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> nah.....he's just in need of a good:bitchslap::spank:


already got that and the bad jokes are still flowin' :biggrin1:

Kevin, that was awful, awful funny......:humble:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> already got that and the bad jokes are still flowin' :biggrin1:
> 
> Kevin, that was awful, awful funny......:humble:


tell you what with jokes like that you can have your own one man show, you can even keep all the proceeds from the free admission ticket sales


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd love to join in on the fun! 

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

kapathy said:


> tell you what with jokes like that you can have your own one man show, you can even keep all the proceeds from the free admission ticket sales


And your in!!!!! welcome to the terrible jokes club Kevin! (you forgot the "hey oh" though):doh:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Pinky:* The Brain is in.

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> And your in!!!!! welcome to the terrible jokes club Kevin! (you forgot the "hey oh" though):doh:


this guy always with the sharp tongue and pointy stick....seems oddly familiar.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

bump it up. Let's Go Guys! You don't want to miss out on the best even to happen this year @ Puff. :tu well, maybe the 2nd or 3rd best but still.... :whoo:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

bump it up for a great BOTL. A few more weeks to sign up guys. Don't miss out on an amazing event. :tu


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain
17. grrrrr


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain
17. RGraphics


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain
17. RGraphics
18. truckertim


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Just correcting the below. We can't cut Zilla out if we want to live.

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain
17. grrrrr
18. RGraphics
19. truckertim


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

the_brain said:


> Just correcting the below. We can't cut Zilla out if we want to live.


Lol, I always hate trying to submit a reply on some forums only to be told a new reply has been posted. Now I see why they do that. all too often we seem to get two adds trying to take the same slot @ approx the same time. :roll: thanks for the fix, possibly would have overlooked that. good job. :tu


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain
17. grrrrr
18. RGraphics
19. truckertim
20. kozzman555


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

bump it up. Let's hit 50!! :tu


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sarge said:


> bump it up. Let's hit 50!! :tu


Zilla counts as 20 regular bombers, so we're getting close!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay I'm bored Sarge count me in


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Okay I'm bored Sarge count me in


sounds good Dave. was wondering when you might pop your head in here. You're one of the trusty soldiers who always shows up w/ artillery in hand ready to fire. :tu thanks bud!!

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain
17. grrrrr
18. RGraphics
19. truckertim
20. kozzman555
21. smelvis

________________


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm in for the destruction!

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain
17. grrrrr
18. RGraphics
19. truckertim
20. kozzman555
21. smelvis
22. SoCalOCMatt


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

How am I not on this list already?!

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain
17. grrrrr
18. RGraphics
19. truckertim
20. kozzman555
21. smelvis
22. SoCalOCMatt
23. The Ninja!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nuclear Stkike 4? Get out! I mean get in! I mean I'm in! woo hoo


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

bump it up. the end is coming. soon it will be total annihilation. :twisted:


1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain
17. grrrrr
18. RGraphics
19. truckertim
20. kozzman555
21. smelvis
22. SoCalOCMatt
23. The Ninja!
24. Reino


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

can you PM details on the target?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain
17. grrrrr
18. RGraphics
19. truckertim
20. kozzman555
21. smelvis
22. SoCalOCMatt
23. The Ninja!
24. Reino
25. zenom


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Just a heads up. Normally I send out each PM individually. Today I sent them in 5 person chunks so it wouldn't take all night. Short of it is Destination & Final PM went out today. Everyone should have received the info. If you didn't get the PM please let me know so I can send the info. thanks!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain
17. grrrrr
18. RGraphics
19. truckertim
20. kozzman555
21. smelvis
22. SoCalOCMatt
23. The Ninja!
24. Reino
25. zenom
26. Cigar Noob
27.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I so want in! Don't know what it is but I'm excited!


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

I will be heading out tomorrow and wont be in on the requested ship date so my package was sent out today, but being in TN it should take a good amount of time traveling snail mail.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

truckertim said:


> I will be heading out tomorrow and wont be in on the requested ship date so my package was sent out today, but being in TN it should take a good amount of time traveling snail mail.


WTF? This kind of ruins the entire process doesn't it?


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah that kind of kills the surprise. Is there any way he can edit his post still?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

mike91LX said:


> Yeah that kind of kills the surprise. Is there any way he can edit his post still?


No, you only get 15 minutes to do it.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. maxlexi
3. Danfish98
4. andrprosh
5. Vicini
6. mike91lx
7. owaindav
8. Big Rick
9. Rackir
10. Sweater88
11. Quietville
12. kapathy
13. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
14. tpharkman
15. E Dogg
16. the_brain
17. grrrrr
18. RGraphics
19. truckertim
20. kozzman555
21. smelvis
22. SoCalOCMatt
23. The Ninja!
24. Reino
25. zenom
26. Cigar Noob
27.BigSarge


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

mike91LX said:


> Yeah that kind of kills the surprise. Is there any way he can edit his post still?


Problem solved. Hopefully it was in time. :tu


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Sarge said:


> Problem solved. Hopefully it was in time. :tu


Nicely done.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

eep:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

in light of recent events I'll say.... FIRE AT WILL!! :twisted:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)




----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

9XX5 X03X 9XX0 028X 99XX X1

My dollar bin specials are on their way.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Cue the music: 





9405 9036 9930 XX5X 3523 X1


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Here we go!
031026400000016921XX


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

no dc for me .... but its in the air mwuhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

airborne.....9405 5036 9930 0291 7442 **

Enjoy!!!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Bombs away.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bombs away! 940* 503* 993* 029* 594* **


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Pictures are in the Troop Thread Thanks Guy's and Gal's 

Dave


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Pictures are in the Troop Thread Thanks Guy's and Gal's
> 
> Dave


Here's a direct link to the Troop Thread guys.

Happy to see everything is landing Dave. :tu


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sorry I'm a bit late to the party,Fellas,but The Herfabomber came to play

9405 5036 9930 0296 4679 68

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

